# 20 Unusual Uses for Coffee



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Some of these I had heard of before, some I had not. So I thought I would share it. Keeping cats out of your garden will be the first one I try ... one of the kittens found my herb bed. Grrrrr

These tips will give you surprising and unusual uses for fresh coffee beans or grounds that have gone stale, the pounds of used grounds you toss out every week and the dregs at the bottom of your cup

20 Unusual Uses for Coffee | At Home - Yahoo! Shine


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

:thankyou: the four related articles at the bottom are interesting also


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Great article... a few I knew and a few I didn't! Thanks so much.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Yeah, I've tried the hair tinting/dying idea with coffee. Tried several variations I found on different websites: Boil it down to concentrate it, apply to wet hair, apply to dry hair, mix with conditioner and apply, mix with vinegar and apply, etc. None worked. I went back to touching up my roots with a brown permanant marker. So much less messy than hair dye, and fortunately my natural color is that exact shade!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks so much for the interesting article. Some of these I knew, some I didn't.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Great article. Considering how much of that stuff I go through I can now rationalize it a little easier.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Also a tried and true remedy for kidney stones.Or at least the kind hubby had 12 years ago.His mother sent him an article that said coffee eleminates kidney stones or prevents them from returning.
he had the kind that the dr said always returns within 5 yr.s.No stones since,but watch out for too much tea.


----------



## Bigdog57 (Oct 9, 2008)

My father raised the Red Wiggler worms for fishing bit - sold some to his fishing buddies. Usually used excess corn meal and chicken mash as feed but would add inthe used coffee grounds too. He also had been raising Earthworms, but the Wigglers got in and killed them!

The paper coffee filters are a very useful item too - be a good subject for another thread!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Meerkat said:


> Also a tried and true remedy for kidney stones.Or at least the kind hubby had 12 years ago.His mother sent him an article that said coffee eleminates kidney stones or prevents them from returning.
> he had the kind that the dr said always returns within 5 yr.s.No stones since,but watch out for too much tea.


My wife drink coffee and still has them like crazy.

She must have a different type.


----------

